# Hen House - Build Insulated and Heated Chicken coop



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello my friend,

I would like to share to you my Poultry House project (Hen house).

Like I said in another one post, here the temperature can reach -43 F during the winter... This the reason why I built *heated chicken house.*

My project:

Building pictures: -----> *My Winter and Summer Poultry Coop Building*

Fresh eggs... delicious !

Welcome:


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I need a new chicken coop very, very badly. Good job on yours! I think the only thing I would be concerned with would be the flooring. After time, chicken poop, water and etc will erode any particle board or plywood. You may want to consider a piece of vinyl flooring or something on the floor to prevent wood rot and help with clean up.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

we just replaced the vinyl in our old house in the city and saved the flooring to put in the coop. Im gonna run the vinyl up the walls about 12-18" as well near the roosting area where they tend to poop on the walls while roosting too.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Vinyl flooring is great, but always also add some straw or sawdust so most of the poo doesn't hit the floor directly. It also helps with traction and helps keep the smell down.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

We currently use a layer of sand on the plywood. we will continue to use the sand for the reasons you stated, just use the vinyl to protect the wood and make cleanup easier.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

smaj100 said:


> We currently use a layer of sand on the plywood. we will continue to use the sand for the reasons you stated, just use the vinyl to protect the wood and make cleanup easier.


Sand acts like "kitty litter"... you just use a leaf rake to rake up the clumps ...and then replenish with another scoopful!


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

We have access to plenty of river sand, and change it out twice a year. It goes to the compost pile and into the garden with mulch and everything else to help replenish and amend the garden heavy clay soil we have here....


----------



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

I noted your tips about florring material. Thank You.


----------

